# Bundesliga 30 Jan- 01 Feb



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Hamburger SV v Bayern Munchen
 30/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  3.40 3.15 2.05 statsAll Bets (30) 
Bor. Dortmund v Bayer Leverkusen
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  2.55 3.10 2.60 statsAll Bets (32) 
FC Koln v Wolfsburg
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  3.00 3.25 2.20 statsAll Bets (33) 
Hannover 96 v Schalke 04
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  2.95 3.10 2.30 statsAll Bets (30) 
Hertha Berlin v Eintracht Frankfurt
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  1.80 3.30 4.20 statsAll Bets (29) 
Hoffenheim v Cottbus
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  1.35 4.30 8.00 statsAll Bets (31) 
VfB Stuttgart v Bor. Monchengladbach
 31/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.50 statsAll Bets (31) 
Bochum v Karlsruhe
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.20 3.50 statsAll Bets (30) 
Werder Bremen v Bielefeld
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.35 4.30 8.00 statsAll Bets (31)


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Finally it starts.
I'm really unpatient to see Hoffenhaim's apperiance, their playing and the place in the table.
For sure i will miss the first one or two circles cuz they are always tricky.


----------



## Laguna (Jan 27, 2009)

Odds for Hoffenheim are raising even though they are the leader. For their match against Cottbus. I guess the injury of Ibisivic(if I spelled it right) affects the odds. I dont think his absense will reflect the result. Im staking HOffenheim win with 100$.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 30, 2009)

Hoffenheim are nice team, I wonder how they made it to where they are now. I think this second part of the season will tell us a lot about them. Can they continue to win?


----------

